# Lila's Destructive Chewing



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We started to have a problem with Lila (9 months old now). While we are at work she always destroys something.

We are always trying to make sure that she wouldn't get to anything which could be particularly dangerous if she chew on it. But that is not the solution.
This couple of days she really got crazy.

One day she somehow got on the top of the aquarium and took down little bottles with fish food, chew on them, till it opened and ate all of it.
Now you may thing she was hungry, but I can assure you that is not an issue.

Yesterday she somehow got to Vierka's makeup box. She ate all the blush powder and her legs and face were all pink red. She also chewed on the mirror she found in there. Vierka was sure she left the box on the sink and I guess Lila was searching the house until she found something to destroy or play with. Now (today) when we came home, we found she destroyed to Vierka's new hat - tore the top of it into strands of wool.

We always praise her for chewing her own toys, we play with her with the dog toys, and scold her with a verbal warning if we catch her in the act of doing something wrong. But problem is that now she got to the point of never touching anything when we are home. All these accidents happen only when we are at work.

We don't know what got into her and how to fix this problem without physically punishing her. 
Can someone offer an advice?

Joe


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Lila's not really happy that you're leaving her, huh? Sounds like she's showing you in the only way she knows how. But then, she's only 9 months old. At that age, they DO get into things when they know they're not being watched. It's a puppy thing. 

We've always tried to have at least one dog-proof room where we leave ours when we're gone. Right now, we don't have that option so we're using kennels.

I'll be extremely interested in the advice others will offer!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Well the thing is that we don't want to put her into kennel. She would go nuts seeing that Kia (her mom) can freely move around.
We could close both of them into sunroom. But that would be pretty unfair for Kia 
I am laughing, but this is really serious and needs to be solved somehow.
Any ideas guys?
Joe


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm anxious to hear solutions too. I'm going through the same thing with Abby, the 10 month old we just adopted on Sunday. Everyday she has torn up something even though there are lots and lots of dog toys available. We are trying extremely hard also to make her feel at home and wanted, not abused and neglected. She is _extremely_ sensitive so it's hard. We also don't want to isolate her from Buffy because we want them to bond. When Buffy was a puppy, she also chewed a lot but we kept her in the kitchen with a puppy gate up. My wooden kitchen table and chairs paid a price for that decision! I finally used that bitter spray and that helped for Buffy but I can't spray that over the entire house. HELP!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

It's a puppy thing.It's just that simple.Right now she is at the development age of about 5 in human terms.She is exploring,learning what things are.She is not trying to be bad,but she isn't old enough to know that what she is doing is wrong.You must puppy proof every day.Either put stuff out of her reach or close the door to that room.You need to leave some decoys to keep her busy.Get a small cardboard box,put a small chewy inside and tape it closed,Put this box into a slightly larger box and seal that one.That should keep her busy for a while.She gets bored with her toys and chewys and needs new things to challenge her.Remember,she knows how to climb,the fish tank is proof of that. You must supply something to distract her from the furniture and other valuable objects,sacrifice something cheap until she grows up a little.
Shane


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Shane,
thank you so much for your answer. That idea with the box seems interesting to try. We'll have to keep her busy somehow I guess.
I just hope she will not get into destroying mood when we forget to prepare a new puzzle 
Joe


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Joe,

I agree with the others......she is bored. I do find it quite interesting that she only went after Vierka's things. I had a similar problem with Holly at that age. (went into a box and tore open a plastic bag full of tiny seed beads....probably a hundred thousand of them!) 

The destructive behaviour only lasted a short time. We are around our dogs most of the time, so they cannot get into too much trouble.


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm going through the very same thing with Daisy (who is also 9 months old), except that she was doing it at a much younger age, and is now FINALLY starting to settle down a bit on destroying our house! She has chewed my loveseat cushions, my recliner cushion, my slippers, a couple pair of shoes, etc., etc. She still gets into whatever looks/smells good and can reach, if for no other reason than to just carry it around. LOL We still have to watch her like a hawk, but the really destructive stuff seems to be slowing down some. *knock on wood* 

I think the box idea is fantastic! I do think they get bored because they're so smart, and probably Lila has some separation anxiety, as does Daisy. Probably a few more months, along with a consistent "NO" when she is chewing on something she shouldn't be, will bring about positive results. Good luck, Joe! :crossfing


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I read something that dealt with this, but I can't remember what it was. But I do remember one part that said something along this line:

As a last resort, whenever your dog chews something, or does something he/she is not supposed to, roll up a newspaper, and hit YOURSELF on the head with it.

It was meant sort of tongue in cheek--the point being, if your dog chews something up, it is your fault for leaving it where he/she can get to it. The dog does not know better.

Joe, I think the sunroom sounds like a good idea. Woody is 13 months, and I would NEVER let him loose in the house while we are gone. He would destroy it, and probably make himself sick in the process. Even with plenty of his own toys, there is just too much temptation for a puppy. I keep him in a mudroom by the door--he has a window, a little room, his bed, and plenty of toys and bones. I have a baby gate blocking the door, so he can still see into the rest of the house and not feel like he is shut away. And I always make sure he has LOTS of exercise before I put him in his room. I would imagine that your sunroom is bigger than that, and with some toys in there and good exercise beforehand, I would think both dogs would be OK.

That is my two cents worth...good luck, I hope you find a solution soon. By the way, did you get any pictures of Lila with makeup on her legs? I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time, but I have to think you will look back on that and laugh!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

One more thing, Joe. Kia, being a bit older, may not be roaming around the house as much as you think while you're gone. The only "punishment" that closing her in the sunroom might accomplish is that she has no way to get away from a pestering puppy. You might try it for an hour or two, and see how she does.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for your posts. The thing with Kia is that she HATES being closed in. Ever since she was a puppy and still now, even though it's true that she does not roam that much, she is very independent and does not like boundaries. That's why we're hesitant to close her in, and you're right, there would also be no escape from Lila. Every time we leave the house we try to "Lila proof" and everything she might be interested in, but some things are left forgotten I guess, or it doesn't seem like she'd get into them at the time. The babygates don't work for our sunroom (something about the door frame) and are easily knocked out by the dogs (we tried it when they were smaller).


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Joe,did you get any photo's of Lila all "made" up?   You are lucky it wasn't lipstick,that is very hard to clean up.
Shane


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

To be 100% correct, right after we discovered this, I really wasn't in the mood of taking her pictures. Nor Vierka 
So sorry, no pictures. Too bad, now I wish I had one.
Actually I am just taking break now from steam cleaning our carpet. We have marks all over it from Lila's little makeup adventure 
Joe


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been resisting giving my opinion here partly because I'm seeing so many threads right now that I believe have the same solutions... I've refrained from adding input to those threads as well. Maybe next week after all my grades have been turned-in, I will attempt to go back and put down some of my thoughts into some postings.

However Joe, I will tell you what I think may be the issue here... Separation Anxiety. Other dogs I've owned have gone through it at a younger age but I believe all dogs can experience this 'condition' at any age. The 'depth' and duration of separation anxiety I believe is under your control to a certain extent.

Have you ever been infatuated with someone? remember the feeling you got when you when you couldn't be with that one special person? or how about when something in your life is not right... financial worries or someone dear who is seriously ill? You know that 'knot-in-the-stomach' feeling? Well I sometimes think this is what our dogs must feel when we leave them alone... very anxious, with a 'knot' and nothing you do can relieve that feeling. Where people pace, smoke, wring hands, etc. in an effort to relieve the 'knot', our dogs chew... everything they can find. Dogs chew to relieve teething pain when younger, and again later to 'set' their molars but that type of chewing should be ending soon. If Lila is chewing very hard objects, whether you are home or not, I believe its to set her molars but any other type of chewing (often called destructive chewing) is, I believe, one symptom of separation anxiety. It could be that she is missing Vierka most of all, since its mainly her 'stuff' getting chewed up. Though its sometimes said separation anxiety will often resolve on its own with time, I think you can really speed the process up. How? I think you've probably guessed it by now... daily EXERCISE and lots of it. One way to relieve anxiety is lots of physical exercise, it tires the body which in turn releases (calming) endorphins to the brain and also make sleep sounder... and just how anxious can your dog be if she's snoozing so hard? So in addition to limiting Lila's access to the 'wrong stuff' to be chewing on, I might suggest you start exercising her a LOT more. Also try to add exercises that stimulate and work the brain as well as the muscles.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Monomer, I found this to be a best post of all so far. I think you just hit the nail with your description. I thought it could be a separation anxiety, but the way you described it brought little sense to it.
We are trying to give Lila and Kia lot of exercise before we go to work, but it obviously needs to be more. To make them tired enough to sleep whole day long 
Thanks for your opinion Monomer.
Joe


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

When talking about Lila. Minute ago I took 2 pictures of her.
Here she goes:


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

See how they are? They do stuff to make us SO frustrated and angry, then they look at us with those eyes, and all we can do is love 'em.  Like Monomer said (and I think I mentioned it, too?), I really do think it is separation anxiety. Daisy used to have it terribly! She does, actually, get worse when she hasn't had enough exercise or "outside play" with her sisters. I wish I had an answer for you, Joe, but unfortunately I don't. When we have to leave for an extended period of time, I am able to put all the dogs outside in the back yard so that nothing gets destroyed inside. At night, Daisy has almost completely stopped destroying stuff while we sleep. She sleeps now, too, which is a huge relief.
I know how you feel and how frustrated you must be! Good luck!
P.S. Just as an aside, last night I smelled peppermint and looked down on the floor beside my recliner and there was Daisy, chewing on our toothpaste tube!! :doh: I swear, that dog can get ANYTHING!! :lol:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Guys, I took a bottle from coke and put in little cheese and when we came home today, bottle was chewed you wouldn't believe, but cheese was still in. Lila didn't get it out. 
But good news is, she didn't chew on anything else. We were scared kind of, because we've got a new leather sofa yesterday.

Anyhow, just wanted to post it as it might be a good idea for you guys as well.

Btw. our old sofa went to our sunroom. It's now just for Kia and Lila.
This is how they enjoy it now:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Joe said:


> Btw. our old sofa went to our sunroom. It's now just for Kia and Lila.
> This is how they enjoy it now:


Oh what we don't do for these guys, huh? Interesting idea for Lila. Was the Coke bottle plastic? Brandy would have had that eaten in five minutes.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, regular plastic 1.5l bottle. 
Btw. That is what I taught too, but she didn't get in. It was chewed but she wasn't able to cut through. Just for fun, maybe you should try it and let me know if Brandy got in. 
Joe


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Joe said:


> ...We were scared kind of, because we've got a new leather sofa yesterday...


Yea, I'd say so... isn't your new sofa basically made out of rawhide... yes, that's one big chew toy!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

So far they ignored the new sofa. 
Also, to mention: based on your suggestion we are planning to wake up one hour earlier every day and let them run for hour and half in the park. Hopefully it will make them so tired that they would sleep until we come home from work. We'll see if that will work for separation anxiety.
Joe


----------



## Maggie's Dad (Dec 20, 2005)

*Cage and Tabasco*

We put our pup in a cage during the day. She goes in at 8:00AM and I usually go home for lunch but if I don't the kids get home at 2:30PM to let her out. She actually likes her cage. If she gets scared or is tired she will go there for a nap. Also, I had a friend that had a golden which was chewing through lamp cords. They put tabasco sauce on the cords and thats all it took.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We don't want to cage them. Kia never liked it and Lila is too old now to start with it. We also can't put tabasco on everything she could possibly reach. 
I am joking, but really, I think Monomer got pretty much down to the problem already. They need to spend more time with us learning what is good and what's not and we need to make Lila tired as hell so she doesn't have a time to destroy things.
Joe


----------



## Maggie's Dad (Dec 20, 2005)

Obviously I'm not suggesting that you put Tabasco on everything you own (unless you purchase tabasco in the handy 1/2 gallon jugs and everything you own is a red orange). I thought it was a good point for owners of pups with chewing problems of another kind that may be following this thread. Good luck


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Of course  I know... I was just joking . 
Tabasco as you correctly mention is used and it works for many dogs.

Although, once we tried to teach Kia not to eat from anywhere else other than her own bowl. So we left pieces of salami in different spots around the house. You guessed correctly salami had a drop of tabasco on it.

Kia wouldn't touch it during the day. Just smelled aroung it, looked at us and let it go. And we were happy about it...

But we also left it on during the night. Next morning we learned that Kia loves the hot food.

She ate it all, without any problem apparently. 

Joe


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

When we were first married,(28yrs ago)we would put our Golden on a line hooked to a cable and pulley setup.It was great,the cable was 85 ft long (from the house to the garage) and the line was 40 ft long.We started with a chain which was very bad,then we tried a cable and it was worse.So I used so rappelling rope that was no longer useable.He would chew through it in no time flat .A friend suggested that we simmer hot pepper flakes in cooking oil for a while then soak the rope in it.WHEW ! just handling the rope burned our hands.We put him out on the line and he ate about 3 feet of it,he liked the way the hot pepper made it taste .I soaked another length in flea dip solution(almost pure) and that did the trick.Plus it got rid of the fleas in the yard.
Shane


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Joe said:


> So far they ignored the new sofa.
> Also, to mention: based on your suggestion we are planning to wake up one hour earlier every day and let them run for hour and half in the park. Hopefully it will make them so tired that they would sleep until we come home from work. We'll see if that will work for separation anxiety.
> Joe


I hate getting up early in the mornings, especially cold winter mornings... that's why my wife does the morning walks with Sidney. Of course, I do the BIG afternoon/evening exercise event of the day. However, Cesar Millan, the dog whisperer guy I keep bring up from time to time, recommends the morning routine. He actually gets up and takes his 'pack' (20 to 30+ dogs) up to the hills around LA at 6AM in the morning and doesn't return until around 10AM... now that's what I call a walk. I seem to remember in two different episodes he tells his clients, who are having issues with their dogs at home during the day while both owners are at work, that they will have to exercise their dog in the morning before they go to work... and I think he's talking like an hour or so of 'power walking' the dog. Of course all this early morning stuff is easier if you live in sunny/warm California... but in cold, dark Canada that's another story. Anyway I'm proud of you Joe... try to think of it as a lifestyle change, a way to get the old heart up and pumping for the day, get the brain functioning... and think about how much better breakfast will taste after a brisk morning walk. I like to think of Sidney as my own personal physical fitness coach... he's my motivation, my reason to get out and get moving each day regardless of the weather... I know I'm in much better physical shape because of Sidney. I think we will both live longer because of each other... and my wife? she's always active anyway, dog or not.


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Fantastic idea, Joe!!!! I'm definitely going to try it!! Thanks! :appl:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We've given Brandy empty plastic bottles, and with bits of kibble in them. She demolishes them in a few minutes now, and has gotten bits of plastic in her mouth, without getting to the kibble. Guess she's too destructive for this idea.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Monomer,
I woke up much earlier today, but when I came out it wasn't completely dark anymore. But anyhow, Kia and Lila had a great run and let me tell you, me too.
Walking in the snow up to my knees up the hill is a great fun. 
I came home sweating and tired and after I took a shower I was ready to go back to bed and rest. 
Now I am already at work and the effect we were expecting to see only in our dogs, can be observed on me as well. 
I am sleepy, I don't feel like chewing my breakfast and I want to go to bed 
Joe


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Joe, you have just inspired me to do the same with Lola. Even though there isn't snow here in Texas . I need to get her used to the leash and I love to jog. I think I will take her on a good jog this evening. 
I have been having a similar dilemma with my little furball. In the past I would put her in her cage in our room, turn on Animal Planet, shut all doors then leave. I hate it because Roxy can roam the house and Lola wants to be with her dearly. Lola can jump the cage now and likes to knock over the trash can and shred kleenex into confetti all over the place. That is the only time she is destructive; when we leave. I want to let her be out in the house with Roxy and just shut all doors. I think she would be fine. My husband seems to think that she will destroy our furniture saying she will miss us and get bored, then resort to chewing the couch. I disagree. She will be out with Roxy to keep her company and she hasn't messed with our furniture yet. Plus, I'm never gone for more than 2 or 3 hours. Well, I hope today goes better for you, Joe. When you find something that works, let me know.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I think this will work. I just need to get out of the bed. And it's hard when there is -8 Celsius and still dark outside.
But idea is good I think. I hope I can keep on doing this every morning. It would be great.
Lola'smommy try on doing the same. Maybe more people will join the "early bird" club.
Joe


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Joe, have you thought that maybe you'll be better behaved at work? After all, that's why you're doing it for Lila right?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Joe said:


> Hi Monomer,
> I woke up much earlier today, but when I came out it wasn't completely dark anymore. But anyhow, Kia and Lila had a great run and let me tell you, me too.
> Walking in the snow up to my knees up the hill is a great fun.
> I came home sweating and tired and after I took a shower I was ready to go back to bed and rest.
> ...


That's a very funny description of your first morning out, Joe. So at least you are in good humor.
You know, I too hate to take Sidney out when its cold and damp but it never fails after about 20-minutes or so into the walk I really start to feel good about having gotten up off my butt and getting out into the fresh (maybe 'crisp' is a better word) air and by the time I get home I really feel better about everything... its like... therapy.
And Joe, I hate to tell you this now but... if you are going to be getting up an hour earlier, you really need to be going to bed and hour earlier


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Woody and I have been following this exercise routine for quite a while now--poor Joe, I know how you feel :sleeping: . But it really does help keep Woody calmer during the day, especially when he has to be alone. When we walk, I always watch him to see how happy he is to be out walking--he just walks along with his head held high and his tail wagging. Focusing on him makes me feel a little less exhausted and cold  .


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Joe said:


> Now I am already at work and the effect we were expecting to see only in our dogs, can be observed on me as well.
> I am sleepy, I don't feel like chewing my breakfast and I want to go to bed
> Joe


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Damien (May 23, 2005)

Joe,
I have the same problem with Pups. She eats anything she can get including razors, plastic, rubber, wood, shoes, trainers, wall plaster, socks, tea towels and so on. I always check her poo and have found some interesting things in it. I think this is just a puppy thing and hope she will grow out of it.

Damien.


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

But how long does this puppy thing last? Daisy is almost 10 months old and she STILL eats/chews on everything she can get her mouth on. I've tried everything I can think of, and nothing works. She's wearing me out! :doh:


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

your story sounds familiar.... we tried a kong toy and hiding little treats all over the room for Bear to find .... like a hide and seek game while we are gone. also try on the weekends leaving for short peroids of time, like 10 to 15 mins., and coming back. each time checking on your dog and giving praise. lengthen the time between coming home. This helped with Bear...learning that we would be coming home. hope this helps!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

we gave Maggie a kong toy and she sits there for the longest time trying to get the treat out of it.... She also loves ice....


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

She's a sneak, though. She waits until we're all asleep - all other dogs, too - then she goes to town on whatever she can find! She must be pretty quiet, too, cuz none of us wake up, not even the other dogs!  

a_and_b, those are really good ideas - thanks!  I should leave kongs out at night. Maybe that would keep her busy.


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, to add a gross addition to the chewing...We had a couple come over the other night and they brought there little toddler with them. He was having some...ahem "poop" issues and had to end up going home. She had left a pair of his jeans here and I just tossed them on the daybed for when she comes back. Now, this just happened not 5 minutes ago. So, I'm sitting in here in the office where we also have a daybed. Lola is laying on it behind me as I am typing away. My husband comes in the room and asks what Lola is chewing on. I turn around and she has found a pair of soiled underwear from the kids jeans and is going to town on the spot. We both start gagging and laughing at the same time. :no: :yuck: Ms. Lola is a Yuck Mouth!


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

:yuck: You're right, that's gross!! What is it about poop that dogs like so much?!?!


----------



## Damien (May 23, 2005)

Pups is now 10 months. I'm told it could last possibly another 6 months.I wont have a home by the time she is finished.

Damien


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Know how you feel - I won't, either!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

All I can say is Samson's crate keeps him (and me) out of trouble. I take him for lots of walks and play a lot in the back yard, so he does a lot of sleeping in his crate.

It helps that we have three kids, plus two adults in the house. So we can keep a pretty close eye on him when he's out. Plus, I'm not allowed to leave him. He follows me everywhere I go. Apparently, he sits at the door whining whenever I run up to the store or anything. He's not too interested in my wife and kids if I'm not home. He plays fine with him when I am...


----------

